# Billing for 95012  Test for FeNO in office, allergist



## Arlene2022 (Sep 20, 2016)

We are considering testing patients for Nitric Oxide for better patient outcomes (asthma) etc.
Anyone who bills for this service - would you kindly give me some guidance as to reasons for denials; limitations, insurance carrier guidance on billing.......Thank you in advance for any feedback!  We will own our device.  How many tests per patient? If you also own your device, any tips?


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 20, 2016)

This is a very old post, but there's some useful guidance that might help answer some of your questions.
https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/5410-95012-exhaled-nitric-oxide.html


----------



## missdonna63 (Dec 8, 2017)

*Documentation for 95012*

I am searching for the documentation the equipment/test results produce.  Is there a separate report or reading from the machine? Thanks


----------

